# Decent switch panel?



## ShadowWalker (Dec 20, 2013)

Starting work on my Tracker 1542 and I'm looking for a decent switch panel. I tried one from Bass Pro on another boat and it sucked. Has anyone had good luck with anything that's not outrageously priced?

I would prefer rocker switches due to location, and 6 switches would be ideal. Three will be taken by the bow lights, anchor light, and bilge.


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 20, 2013)

This is the one I have.

https://www.amazon.com/Seasense-Marine-Way-Switch-Panel/dp/B003E24MKA/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1387573438&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=marine+switch+panel

They make a 6-gang panel as well. I haven't had any issues with mine so far (4 months or so) and it's easy to wire up.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 20, 2013)

_I have the same switch with 6 toggles and no 12volt outlet. Works great good price.

I love the Lorraine Anderson Quote ShadowWalker.............................. =D> _


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been eyeing the 6 switch version of that one. I may have to sacrifice the rocker switches and get it.

We are going to hunt out of this boat and I figured rockers would be one less thing for stuff to get caught up on


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 21, 2013)

I use this one. All sealed.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 21, 2013)

Call this guy. The owner answers the phone and will hook you up with any configuration you need. 
https://www.12voltguy.com/Multi-Switch-Panels/


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

I have this one from Bass Pro


----------



## krawler (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 3, 2014)

This is what I used, I got it off of Ebay. It even came with a fuse block.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 14, 2014)

I ordered this one, it looks pretty decent construction wise. Better than the bass pro one I use to have. It takes blade fuses instead of glass ones, which is also nice.


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 14, 2014)

Check out this thread:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23688

I did the exact same thing as RiverBottom and am very happy with the results.

I stole his picture for people who don't click on the link.


----------

